# Joining the Old Country crowd



## fowldarr (Nov 14, 2019)

I've placed my order and I'm waiting on the deliver of my Old Country Brazos.....

Could be here today.  Very excited.


----------



## seenred (Nov 14, 2019)

Congrats!  Those OC pits are nice rigs...looking forward to watching some of your cooks!  

Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2019)

Congrats!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 15, 2019)

Got a shipping update that changed it from yesterday to the 26th.....

I guess I’ll just be patient.


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 15, 2019)

Enjoy your new smoker!


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 22, 2019)

Well, smoker came today and i had to refuse shipment due to the extensive damage to the smoker

A very sad day.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2019)

Did it fall off of the truck??


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 22, 2019)

Fell off and got drug behind it apparently


----------



## HamboneSmoke (Nov 30, 2019)

Just wondering the outcome of this?


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 1, 2019)

I sent it back. Refund is ‘in progress’. 

Ordered a bellfab smoker instead, hope to have it by Christmas.


----------



## HamboneSmoke (Dec 3, 2019)

I hate that, but hope you enjoy the new one. I have an old country over/under and really like it.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 4, 2019)

Got the refund and just waiting on the bellfab. There is a chance I will have it by Christmas (fingers crossed)


----------



## jcanitz (Dec 6, 2019)

I bought a bellfab this summer. It has been great so far!!!


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 6, 2019)

jcanitz said:


> I bought a bellfab this summer. It has been great so far!!!




What size did you get?


----------



## jcanitz (Dec 6, 2019)

24x36


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 9, 2019)

jcanitz said:


> 24x36



I'm going 24x48


----------

